# Other > Fun and games >  Room 101 - Lets banish somethings we hate!!!

## Jarre

Just like the TV series name an item that you would want banished to room 101 and the reason why.

Cold calling, keep getting Microsoft (so they say), PPI insurance and some advertising companies phone my home phone 9even thoguh I'm supposed to be on teh telephone preference service to block these!!) I say good ridance.

----------


## Aspasia

I totally agree with you about those calls!

I would banish into room 101... LIVER! and SPROUTS!

----------


## Jarre

Definately!!! can't stand both

----------


## Mummyhill

Nooooo not sprouts they are one of the few things ds actually eats without any fuss.

Liver however can definitely be banished!

----------


## Sarah76

Junk mail through the post and stupid pizza leaflets ect
The good company's don't need to do that to advertise , same ones every week and photos on leaflets no wonder need custom

----------


## Suzi

You can't banish sprouts coz then I couldn't treat myself to sprout lasagne! 

Can I banish period pain and stupid people who tell you that there are plenty of seats left for the cinema and not to waste money booking when actually you then turn up with 3 little people all excited to be told that they had sold out YESTERDAY MORNING!

----------


## Aspasia

> Can I banish period pain and stupid people who tell you that there are plenty of seats left for the cinema and not to waste money booking when actually you then turn up with 3 little people all excited to be told that they had sold out YESTERDAY MORNING!


Room 101 is too good for such people. There should be a special hell for them, to be shared with people who talk at the theatre. (Please let someone recognise the Firefly reference or I shall cry!)

----------

Suzi (16-02-12)

----------


## Emmie

> Room 101 is too good for such people. There should be a special hell for them, to be shared with people who talk at the theatre.


ooooh Firefly?

Anyway, I can put people who open sweets with loud wrappers in the threate in with them too, it's not as bad as talking but I did sit through and entire Pirates of Penzance with me and my friend tempted to fling mini eggs at a woman with wrappers *rustles to release sweet from bag* *crinkles slowly and loudly to open *removes sweet* *inserts seet in mouth* *spends ages folding the crinkly wrapper neatly* *rustles wrapper back in bag* *Repeat until the interval or murder whichever comes first!*

----------

Aspasia (16-02-12),Suzi (16-02-12)

----------


## Suzi

And those people who TALK all the way through Children's shows/performances/assembiles etc.... I HATE them...

----------

Aspasia (16-02-12)

----------


## Aspasia

> ooooh Firefly?


Did you really know the reference, or just read my white text?  :P:

----------


## Emmie

Er, well, I did recognise it as a quote but didn't know where from, Firefly is on my list of things to watch! My list is looooooong! But Firefly is definitely on it (partly because Nathan Fillion (SP?) was fab in Dr Horrible) :-) (The list also includes Farscape too, as it's got Vala and Ben Browder and sling wearing in! And the last few series of Stargate Atlantis, and House from season, er, 5, or 6 one of the two, and Dexter, we're currently on Criminal Minds and all the dodgy tele that channel 4 have been putting on but Hismelf moans about me watching those)

Er, sorry completely o/t there!

----------

Aspasia (16-02-12)

----------


## Aspasia

I'll lend you the FF DVD box set if you like. Is the awesomest awesome thing ever. And should NEVER EVER be put into Room 101!

(Do you like how I kinda got back round to the topic neatly there?)

----------


## Emmie

I'm very impressed and if FF is not on lovefilm then yes please (because if it is we can just get it from there you see and saves me remembering to give it back to you!) :-) *checks lovefilm* It's there, it's on the rental list now :-)

----------


## Catkin

stupid, nasty people who take pleasure in putting others down!  :(punch):

----------


## Lostfriend

Any movie that has a child has a killer...........wrong message to give to are kids.

----------


## Aspasia

Adverts with models and celebs photoshopped thinner and blemish free and so perfect that it's impossible to be like that in real life (or even a lighter skin tone than they naturally are e.g. Beyonce): unhealthy role models or what? I don't mind the flattering lighting and the clever photography and the amazing make-up but anything done on a computer and therefore not achievable in real life should be BANNED.

----------

Suzi (16-02-12)

----------


## Squishymama

I daren't get started or I may never stop, lol!

One thing though Suzi..... Sprout Lasagne.....?  :S:

----------


## Suzi

> One thing though Suzi..... Sprout Lasagne.....?


Oh come on Squishy you have to have heard about my legendary sprout lasagne! Tis nom!

----------


## Squishymama

It was more that the mind was boggling at the concept, lol. (But then that could be because I cannot stand sprouts, lol)

(I do however now fancy lasagne for dinner, but since I already promised a little person hot dogs, the lasagne will just have to wait, lol)

----------


## Dixie

People who suddenly stop in shops or in crowded areas.it's like,it's awkward enough for everyone and now you've just made it 10x harder.
People who think I'm weird for not having facebook can go in there as well.it's just not for me,I'm not a murderer or anything!! The comments of 'get a life',because im not on it is just so ironic.aarrgghh!!just makes me so mad lol

----------


## Aspasia

Laggy internet.

----------


## veggie

Ill manered people, meat,junk mail,cold callers,salesmen,wet dreary days.

----------


## Marc

him



dominic littlewood, he really gets me  :@:

----------


## Jarre

Bullies

----------


## Suzi

forum software which doesn't do what I want it to without me having to work hard at sorting it all!

----------


## Diablo

Bloody Virgin Media sending me junkmail EVERY SINGLE DAY to sign up for their cable service. This sort of harrassement makes me even more determined NOT to change over to them.
On unwanted automated telephone calls, I press the number to get through to an adviser, then just leave the phone off the hook. With a bit of luck this will run their phone bills up!!

----------


## Adam1982

Can I offer traffic wardens to room 101? With apologies to anyone here who is a messenger of Satan, sorry traffic warden ;-)

----------


## Aspasia

Sore throats.

----------


## MaraUT

How 'bout the ignorant idiots in US Congress (all from the same party) who thought have having an all-male panel of religious leaders (with no health care workers) dictate what reproductive care women should have?

----------

Aspasia (18-02-12),Suzi (18-02-12)

----------


## Aspasia

> How 'bout the ignorant idiots in US Congress (all from the same party) who thought have having an all-male panel of religious leaders (with no health care workers) dictate what reproductive care women should have?


^ I'm awarding this post a "HECK YEAH". A massive one.

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely!!!

----------


## Sarah76

Mood Swings and Depresson arghhh
could really do without that

----------



----------


## Diablo

I'll tell you what gets to me.
The rock hard transparent packaging that some things like computer mice come in.
So bloody hard that you need a hammer and chisel to get the damn thing out.  :(punch):

----------


## Suzi

oh yes! 

Packaging for kids toys!

----------


## Diablo

And another thing.
All the auto updates that I get on this PC, that go on to muck up the computer.
My iTunes did an update the other day and it's left some rubbish running all the time that slowed everything down to a crawl.  :@:

----------


## Adam1982

Elijah Wood
Simply because he annoys me & is such a wet blanket! On that theme Bono for thinking he is so good to the world & his songs are so great! I'm also gonna put in Paul Mccartny for not acting his age!

----------


## Aspasia

How about toys for kids that don't come with the batteries they need, Suzi?

Also: being ill. And having a runny nose. And feeling dizzy. And basically all other flu symptoms.

Also: child-proof paracetamol tubs that my nine year old nephew can open but *I* can't.

----------

Suzi (18-02-12)

----------


## Adam1982

> How about toys for kids that don't come with the batteries they need, Suzi?
> 
> Also: being ill. And having a runny nose. And feeling dizzy. And basically all other flu symptoms.
> 
> Also: child-proof paracetamol tubs that my nine year old nephew can open but *I* can't.


I'd like to add "child-proof" lighters!! Although did provide me with a few minutes laughter in Florida at an ex who hadn't had a cigarette for 10 hours, was tired & stressed & couldn't light it! I was feeling brave so laughed :-)

----------


## Suzi

I am so with you on all of these!

----------


## Lostfriend

how about some people that can't stop at stop signs or is that just in the US

----------


## Suzi

Just the US, but we have red lights here and I hate it when someone jumps the lights!!!

----------


## Aspasia

I'd like to add washing machines that don't automatically go on to a spin cycle after the wash cycle.

----------


## Angie

Boilers that dont heat water to a proper heat

----------


## Diablo

Washing machine? Spin cycle? We still have one of these -



INTO room 101 with it!

----------


## Dixie

Moody bus drivers who speed

----------


## Suzi

Horrible coughs and colds!

----------


## Squishymama

Things that do not go to plan.

----------


## Dixie

Britain being too soft on criminals

----------


## Aspasia

rain!

----------


## Jarre

we need the rain hun, especially here in the east were expecting drought restraints this summer  :(:

----------


## sidney

having to ring any 0845 number -pretty sure that triggered a breakdown for me - once spent 50 mins on hold waiting 4 the DVLA - also the multi-multi layer menu systems!

----------


## Diablo

People phoning the local Old Folks Home and getting me - because the phone numbers are _similar._
And the (faulty) automated junk phonecall system that kept ring me over and over again last Monday.

----------


## Aspasia

Lack of sleep.

----------


## Catkin

people who lie!  :(:

----------


## veggie

Automated phone systems, answer phones,cold dark days,the smell of stale tobacco.

----------


## Diablo

Bleeding gas fitters who try to talk me into buying a new central heating boiler!!!  :(:

----------


## Dixie

Having to share birthday cake out lol

----------


## Diablo

> Having to share birthday cake out lol


It's _MINE!!!!_ all _MINE!!!!_ hehehehe

----------


## Lostfriend

people who think they can drive better then every buddy else. and you need just to get out of the way.

----------


## Dixie

> It's _MINE!!!!_ all _MINE!!!!_ hehehehe


I think next year I'll buy myself one lol absolutely love birthday cake

----------


## Aspasia

rain >.<

----------


## Lostfriend

I can't .....Rain is a life giving blood too the plants ,birds and us sorry but if it would just do it at night now that would work ok.

----------

Aspasia (09-03-12)

----------


## Diablo

Lostfriend has an answer for _EVERYTHING!_

----------


## Catkin

stroppy teenagers, diabetes, feeling ill, thoughtless people  :(:

----------


## Suzi

liars

----------


## Aspasia

I agree with the "liars". 


Hmm, what else... bad take-out food that you with you hadn't bothered paying for. Washing machines that don't work the way they are supposed to. Internet pop-ups.

----------


## Jarre

Dizzyness

----------


## Diablo

I'll second that Jarre!!!
And pain and insomnia!

----------


## Diablo

Google b****y Chrome that installs itself onto my PC without asking!!!
Same with all those unwanted toolbars.

----------


## Suzi

Barbie ultimate castle which my baby has asked for for her birthday next week at the "bargain" price of £150! 
Having to explain to an almost 7 year old that actually that's more than I can or intend to spend on it....

----------


## Aspasia

Freaking HOW MUCH!?!

----------


## Suzi

That's sort of what I said... and it's the only main pressie she's asked for  :=(:

----------


## Jarre

Toys are so expensive these days, when i was looking for my nephew for some lego some of the larger sets were astranomical!

----------


## Aspasia

Does it have to be "barbie" or would any princess-y castle do?

----------


## Angie

have a look on ebay there might be something there

----------


## Suzi

Sorry it wasn't barbie - disney princesses.... This one... http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.211-3449.aspx

----------


## WhyMe?

> Sorry it wasn't barbie - disney princesses.... This one... http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.211-3449.aspx


Wow.  I think Disney are extracting the urine, tbh.

----------


## Suzi

And me...

----------


## Diablo

Blimmin toilets that don't flush fully, leaving 'flotsum' in the pan!

----------


## Jarre

Never had that problem with the old high cylinder victorian type toilets.

----------


## Aspasia

cancelled trains! grrrrr!

----------


## Aspasia

Also, people who don't know how to use the till they are working on, despite having worked there for at least a year and I know they've been there that long because I've been shopping there that long! If I say I want the 18+ UKash voucher, I mean it, not the under 18 one that I can't use to top up my payment card with FFS. Back to the co-op I'll have to go >.<

----------


## Jarre

The postman always turning up when I'm sat on the dump station.

----------


## veggie

Legalised theft...all the extra admin charges for things...it's day light robbery.

----------


## Suzi

bank charges

----------


## Lostfriend

Amen Iam for the bank charges , maybe it will be wort putting my money back in their.

----------


## Diablo

I'm still getting those damn Virgin Media junk mail every day.
I'm going to start putting them into PO mailboxes - back where they belong!  :@:

----------


## Aspasia

bulging walls

estate agents

----------


## Diablo

Some to**er on the phone just asking me about the version of Windows I'm running.
Told him it had nothing to do with him, goodbye!!!

----------


## Emmie

> I'm going to start putting them into PO mailboxes - back where they belong!


I do that! Write on 'Please return to sender'. I had to do it for loads of gubbins that kept coming for the lady who used to live here, a few determined "addressee STILL no longer occupies" and poof, all gone! It does work!




> Some to**er on the phone just asking me about the version of Windows I'm running.
> Told him it had nothing to do with him, goodbye!!!


Are you signed up to the TPS? It's great fun to casually name drop them when a marketer calls, they get a bit hysterical!

----------


## Suzi

Hospital car parking charges!! £2 an hour for the first hour is ridiculous!

----------

Jarre (21-03-12),veggie (20-03-12)

----------


## WhyMe?

Politicians. All of them.

----------

Suzi (13-03-12),veggie (20-03-12)

----------


## Diablo

> Hospital car parking charges!! £2 an hour for the first hour is ridiculous!


I think it's more than ridiculous. I think it's a travesty to charge the sick to get to hospital, and their visitors.

----------

Suzi (13-03-12),veggie (20-03-12)

----------


## Dixie

> I think it's more than ridiculous. I think it's a travesty to charge the sick to get to hospital, and their visitors.


Agree 100%
Liverpool football club can go into room 101 and stay there!!

----------


## Aspasia

Stupid work hours when no-one ever calls between 5 and 7pm.

----------


## Sarah76

Those ppl who get everything without doing anything, have the perfect kids and yet give nothing get everything grrrr

----------


## Aspasia

Bad things happening to people who deserve nothing but good things in their life.
Estate agents.
Forms.
Not getting to see my boyfriend during the week.
Money (or the lack thereof).
Estate agents.
Bulging walls.
oooh and... estate agents.

----------

Jarre (21-03-12)

----------


## Suzi

Mrsa
dwp

----------


## shine

What does that  stand for suzi.

Right now I want to banish side effects 

Hugs to everyone who needs one

----------


## Aspasia

Finding myself telling a lie.... I don't like that feeling. I'd like to not do it again please.

----------


## phoenix

Toothache, especially this wisdom tooth they can't pull until it's broke through the gum. Only been waiting 3years! Dentists in general, any pain in general. Smackheads (drug addicts for people who don't understand slang) calling foreign call centres who don't understand the Geordie accent. 2yr old temper tantrums. PMT. Spots. Big breath. Haha

----------


## Diablo

That's a shopping list Phoenix!
I'm with the dentist, but one in particular who should have been a butcher.

I'm trying to think of something about the Geordie accent...  :O:  I've got a Boro accent lol!

----------


## Aspasia

I'd like to send to room 101 all the calories in chocolate, so that it becomes calorie-free. Who's with me on that?

----------

Jarre (22-03-12),Suzi (25-03-12)

----------


## Jarre

definately with you on that hun, chocolate does make you happy, well does me but also puts a bit around my waist >.<

ESA to room 101 a complete faff and pointless exercise to make claiming money even harder...

----------


## Tony

covers on. Too hot.
covers off. Too cold.
one leg out. perfect.
until the monster under the bed grabs it.

I would like to send the monster under the bed to room 101 :D

----------


## Dollydimple

Tiredness
Headaches

And the Go Compare adverts - aarrgghhh!

----------


## Dollydimple

People who suddenly change lane when driving because they haven't got a scooby where they are going!

----------


## Angie

Not getting any sleep at all for two nights running well a couple of hours last night does that count for anything after no slepe the night before  urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## veggie

Migraines!

----------


## Diablo

Phones calls that tell me "Don't hang up - we've got fantastic news for you!". _Click_ - that's me hanging up!

----------


## Angie

Third night of very very litle sleep, and panic attacks

----------


## Suzi

Incompetent "professionals" - yes, all of them!

----------


## Jarre

:Panda:

----------


## Diablo

New range of Clarks shoes that's called "The Cripplers"

----------

Suzi (23-04-12)

----------


## Angie

Pain, aches and oh did I mention pain

----------



----------


## Diablo

Don't forget the aches too, Angie love. And the feeling of wretchedness...

----------


## Angie

Yup that to hun

----------



----------


## mandyella

un understanding people who just think you are attention seeking

----------



----------


## Angie

Lack of sleep oh and being tired and pain and aches and and and am sure there could be more

----------



----------


## veggie

mood swings :S:

----------


## Rainbow

Gina Ford & Tizzie Hall  :P: 

Pork, especially when roasting.

----------


## spi

All music videos that promote violence, especially to women , as something acceptable, and almost cool. Very shocked by Rihanna video, reenacting physical abuse....I just feel that the lovely young people I teach deserve better. And on a lighter note, I banish my mother in law's black leather trousers !..

----------

Suzi (02-06-12)

----------


## Rainbow

Toy commercials. Infact, childrens TV in general!

----------


## Suzi

So with you on that one!

----------


## pacanto

ACDC.....I really don't get them!!!

----------


## pacanto

I'm a chef....sprout lasagne????that's a new one for me!is it not very sulphury!!!?lol!

----------


## Suzi

I'm not a chef, but I love sprout lasagne full of goodness and total NOM!

----------


## veggie

I've never tried it but i do love sprouts.

sensative teeth should be banned.

----------


## Rainbow

^ agreed! Reminds me, need to ring dentist... 

People who glare at my children for making noise. No problem dear, pass me some ducktape we'll be sorted in no time. 

The elderly dear on the bus who told my son only men can drive cranes. Oh really? Ahh yes, women are too busy washing dishes and serving up something tasty to be bothering with mens work *eyeroll*

----------


## Emmie

> Ahh yes, women are too busy washing dishes and serving up something tasty to be bothering with mens work *eyeroll*


She's clearly never been to my house, something barely edible on a badly rinsed plate... I also don't do "men's work" *beam*

----------


## Suzi

pmsl.... I've had similar discussions with mine.... lol

----------


## spi

I personally banish pushy parents. During the rugby finals yesterday here were pushy parents screaming abuse / stupid advice to heir kids, which resulted in such a high tackle, the boy could have been paralysed, this is under 11 rugby, for goodness sake ! So proud of our little club, where everyone is respected and we don't let parents behave like this.

----------


## Suzi

OO so with you!!!!

----------


## boominnie

I had a guy offering free insulation as one of my sons gets jobseekers, I was so tired though I was begging him to go away and leave me alone, he persisted and I'm getting the insulation!

----------


## amc204

People who take forever at a cash point not realising the big queue developing behind them. What's even more frustrating is if they use 2 (and in some cases 3) cards one after the other. No consideration whatsoever!

----------


## hippogirl

Empty malteasers! Just ate one that was just the chocolate coating, not a happy bunny! lol!

----------

Paula (30-09-14)

----------


## S deleted

Justin Bieber, nuff said

----------

Suzi (25-01-15)

----------


## njr

Two things.
Cabbage and people who say get a grip or similar.

----------


## Paula

Still recovering from my night out - 2 days ago!

----------


## S deleted

traffic wardens

----------


## magie06

Fog. Whats the point of it?

----------


## purplefan

MPs.  Let's shift government away from Westminster and start ruling by ourselves.

----------


## S deleted

tv ads during sports events.

----------


## amc204

Two things I've thought about today
1. Mushrooms. I know a lot of people like them but I just don't get on with them whatsoever. I hate them on pizzas and they make me gag!

2. Katie Hopkins. A bit of an obvious choice as she feeds of negative press but I just don't understand why she is given a platform to make her offensive, vile comments. The world would be a much better place if she was gagged. This video from 'The Last Leg' at the end of last year is brilliant and sums up how I really feel about her (Warning - humour that could be offensive to some)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7xE6ByD5pU

----------


## Samantha340

Right now myself

----------


## Paula

> Right now myself


Sorry, you can't banish yourself.  Anyway, we all like you too much - it balances out any bad feelings you have for yourself

----------


## S deleted

You can't banish yourself, and I would banish you on your behalf but you've never done anything to upset me and I actually quite like you, sorry.



Reality tv shows can go tho right?

----------


## Paula

> Reality tv shows can go tho right?


Oh yes!

----------


## Pen

Definantly,  as long as I can add quiz shows as well!

But can I have people who think that it is fine to put dog poo in plastic bags then chuck them in the hedge. (actually I don't want them in Room 101 I want to put them against a wall and shoot them!!)

----------

Paula (09-03-15)

----------


## magie06

Can I please ban diet coke? Its much better than regular coke, but it's highly addictive and impossible to give up. I've been trying to give up, but I am finding it so difficult. If it was in room 101 at least we'd be safe from it!

----------


## Paula

> Definantly,  as long as I can add quiz shows as well!
> 
> But can I have people who think that it is fine to put dog poo in plastic bags then chuck them in the hedge. (actually I don't want them in Room 101 I want to put them against a wall and shoot them!!)


Completely agree - it's worse than not picking it up, environmentally

----------


## Pen

The area here where I have moved to is terrible for litter so if I see an empty carrier bag thrown away I pick it up and fill it with rubbish and put in in the nearest bin, but its horrible when you go to take some plastic out of the hedge and find it has poo in it.

----------


## S deleted

> Can I please ban diet coke? Its much better than regular coke, but it's highly addictive and impossible to give up. I've been trying to give up, but I am finding it so difficult. If it was in room 101 at least we'd be safe from it!



I am so sorry about this but if diet coke goes in room 101, there will be no diet coke ads, and no totty to drool over so no way can that be allowed

----------

magie06 (09-03-15),Paula (09-03-15)

----------


## purplefan

Can I also banish people who let their dogs poop in children's play area.
Poor choose came in from the park running about and was covered in poop.
It's not fair and it's disgusting.

----------


## Paula

That's disgusting - if you have a dog, there's responsibility that goes with that

----------


## purplefan

The people round here don't care. They let their dogs off the lead when there is children round. One dog jumped on a little kid and tried to hump him. The poor child was terrified. Maxine and another lady had to run over and grab the dog. Then the owner started swearing and shouting at Maxine for touching his dog.

----------


## purplefan

Home shopping.  I always spend way too much. Ironic thing is Tesco is just up the road.  :(giggle):

----------


## Doomed

Dyslexics who say they dont read!!! I an dyslexic i read as much as i can

----------

purplefan (29-03-15)

----------


## S deleted

April Showers. Grrr, go out no coat cos sun is shining get where you are going and GUSH! You end up soaked thru and miserable.

----------


## Pen

Instructions for electronics that have been written by a techy who's first language is not english!

----------


## purplefan

ikea!

----------


## purplefan

Abbreviations. I hate it when people abbreviate things. Especially when i don't understand what it means.
Why is abbreviation such a long word?

----------


## S deleted

Injustice, and ppl with double standards, grrrrr

----------


## purplefan

macaroon bars.

----------


## magie06

Weeds. They are all over the place.

----------


## purplefan

Lettice

----------


## S deleted

Touchy feely people who insist on invading my space. BACK OFF!!!

----------

purplefan (03-06-15)

----------


## Zeppelin

The NHS, a total abomination, from an employee of the facical organisation.

----------


## purplefan

> The NHS, a total abomination, from an employee of the facical organisation.


Its better than nothing. if we do banish it, what will we replace it with? I really think funding for NH should be done on a regional basis and control taken from westminster. 
it should be run by people who know what is needed.

----------


## purplefan

Three 3  :@:

----------


## S deleted

Sea gulls. The boldest of all flying scavengers who will steal the chips outta ya hand.

----------

purplefan (14-08-15)

----------


## Angie

I like Seagulls lol
Early mornings, am  tired lol

----------


## purplefan

Bed bugs.

----------


## magie06

Midges

----------


## S deleted

bad memories

----------


## Angie

Bad manners and plain ignorance

----------

purplefan (14-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

> Bad manners and plain ignorance


That all the west ham fans then  :(rofl):

----------


## S deleted

> That all the west ham fans then


and the Chavski one

----------


## purplefan

Crane flies. I mean what do the do?

----------

Paula (10-09-15)

----------


## Paula

> Crane flies. I mean what do the do?


Amen..

----------


## purplefan

I like to sleep with the window open and last night i had at least three fly in.

----------


## S deleted

Roadworks

----------


## amc204

The guy behind Bo Selecta and Keith Lemon. Whenever I see that stupid face on the TV I want to gag him and shout 'You're not funny'!!!!! Seriously, he drives me mad.

----------

purplefan (11-09-15),S deleted (11-09-15)

----------


## S deleted

^^^^^ what he said. Can't stand him

----------


## purplefan

I am still trying to figure out what he is saying on the carphonewhare house advert.

----------


## amc204

Apologies to any Scottish people here but I'd love to put the SNP into Room 101. I don't know about every single member of the party but they were led previously by one of the biggest moaners ever and now by someone equally as moany. Alex Salmond and Nicola Sturgeon are champion moaners and are never happy with anything that they get. They are like spoilt children who have everything they desire but still say it's not enough.
There was one who also made vile, abusive tweets to Charles Kennedy after he lost his seat at the General Election and shortly before he sadly lost his battle with alcoholism mainly because he was against Scottish Independence. Some of them are pathetic fanatics who ought to have a long hard look at themselves.
Sorry if this has become too much of a rant - I've just seen Salmond and Sturgeon on the news today and hearing their moany voices is too much for me at times.

----------


## selena

Unreasonable horrible bosses and unkept promises.

----------

Paula (21-09-15)

----------


## amc204

It was discussed at my CBT session this morning but - people who tell you to smile more.
Just because I'm not 100% chirpy and have a sunny demeanour all the time doesn't mean I have to smile all the time! Makes me so angry when others, especially my mum, think that just by telling me to smile that I won't be depressed any more.

----------


## rose

> It was discussed at my CBT session this morning but - people who tell you to smile more.
> Just because I'm not 100% chirpy and have a sunny demeanour all the time doesn't mean I have to smile all the time! Makes me so angry when others, especially my mum, think that just by telling me to smile that I won't be depressed any more.


"Smile, love, it might never happen!"

Gggrrrrr!!!!

----------


## S deleted

> Makes me so angry when others, especially my mum, think that just by telling me to smile that I won't be depressed any more.



I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I did read somewhere that smiling does help to lift your mood. But you are right it is annoying. What is it they say....it takes 43 muscles to frown , 17 to smile but only 4 to punch someone.

----------

Suzi (24-09-15)

----------


## Suzi

SNOT!!

----------

S deleted (24-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

salad. Yuck!!!

----------


## S deleted

Phone calls at 7.30am on a Monday morning from my sister asking my to take her to work cos she overslept and won't get a parking space.

----------


## Jarre

Lack of sleep last night, moon to bright and niggling pain kept me awake.

----------


## al77

Those phone calls that come up as 'unavailable' or 'with held' and it's a recorded message.

----------


## amc204

On my journey to work this morning there was one guy who kept on clearing his nose by snorting phelgm back into his throat. Thankfully for everyone here I can't give an example as you can't hear me but it's such a disgusting noise. Every 30 seconds or so he was doing that and it was annoying the whole carriage.

----------


## S deleted

Washing up

----------


## amc204

Don't know if this is the right thread to post this but aggressive drivers is something I'd like to banish.
Today when I went on a bike ride I was about to turn left and a cyclist in front of me got cut up by a car who then proceeded to tell her to watch where she was going. I didn't actually see the incident but as the cyclist was about to keep going the driver caught up with her and shouted at her for saying something rude to him when he had two young kids in the car.
He stopped at least 3 other times to shout at her while she was saying the he cut her up and thought she was going to crash. It was at that point that I said to him 'don't be a dick, just drive on' as there could have been traffic building up behind him. He then proceeded to shout at me and I said to stop it as I saw what happened (even though I didn't). He then started stopping when level with me and said angrily 'ok tell me what you saw' to which I just replied 'no'. He then just drove off into the distance.
Ok the other cyclist shouldn't have sworn under her breath but the way that guy got aggressive with her was not on at all and she said thank you to me afterwards and that her husband told her before she went on the ride to be careful of the conditions as it was wet and slippery. She probably didn't bank on this happening. I didn't think much about it afterwards when we chatted briefly but I was quite pleased that I made her feel better and possibly stopped it getting worse.
That driver was a complete hypocrite and very unpleasant especially with two young kids in the back who witnessed all this, how is that setting an example?

----------

Paula (08-11-15),purplefan (09-11-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Well done for standing up for her. It was the thought of encountering jerks like him that made me worried about starting cycling again, especially making turnings at junctions. These drivers get so angry because they might be two minutes late when someone gets in their way, but the difference is that a cyclist could be seriously injured or killed.

----------


## Jaquaia

Well done Alex! 

People who talk during the 2 minute silence. It's 2 minutes, show some respect!

----------

S deleted (08-11-15)

----------


## purplefan

> Well done Alex! 
> 
> People who talk during the 2 minute silence. It's 2 minutes, show some respect!


There was a bloke standing  next to me in church checking his mobile phone during the two minute silence.

----------


## purplefan

Christmas adverts. Too Soon. Hate this every year.

----------


## Paula

> Christmas adverts. Too Soon. Hate this every year.


Really? It's only 6 weeks til Christmas and shops have to sell to make money, their employees wages and taxes to keep the country going.

----------


## S deleted

Waiting

----------

purplefan (13-11-15)

----------


## purplefan

> Really? It's only 6 weeks til Christmas and shops have to sell to make money, their employees wages and taxes to keep the country going.

----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (13-11-15)

----------


## Paula

You're all Scrooges. I love Christmas and it can't start early enough for me  :P:

----------


## S deleted

My little man's birthday in 8th Dec so in our house I wouldn't have ny decorations up until after that date so we could clear separate the two events. Even though he's not here with me now the same rules apply.

----------


## Paula

K's birthday is New Years Eve so we can't separate the events. So we celebrate that everyone in the world is watching fireworks to celebrate her birthday

----------

S deleted (13-11-15)

----------


## purplefan

We love Christmas as well paula but it always seems to creep up on you. I had no idea it was only 6 weeks away.

----------


## MaraUT

I want to banish "open enrollment" in the US ... that lovely time of year when we have to choose between sh*tty health plans, unintelligible legalese, and another reminder of being screwed by the health care and pharmaceutical industries. And I'm going banish even farther all the HR 'celebration' mode around it. I hate it, hate it, hate it.

----------

Suzi (13-11-15)

----------


## purplefan

Intolerance.

----------


## purplefan

Cold weather.

----------


## magie06

Can I banish war?

----------


## S deleted

delivery charges that are more than the cost of the item itself!

----------


## Suzi

I'm with you on that one!

----------


## purplefan



----------

Paula (29-11-15)

----------


## Paula

You have my vote!

----------

purplefan (29-11-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I like brussels sprouts, they're good for you! 

I'd like to put irritating and rubbish "comedian" Russel Howard into room 101. I've always been baffled by his popularity!

----------


## purplefan

> I like brussels sprouts, they're good for you! 
> 
> I'd like to put irritating and rubbish "comedian" Russel Howard into room 101. I've always been baffled by his popularity!


I would like to put Russel Brand in as well. I have no idea why people find him funny.

----------


## OldMike

> I would like to put Russel Brand in as well. I have no idea why people find him funny.


I totally agree I've never found him the least bit funny.

----------

purplefan (29-11-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

He is very unlikable. To be fair to him, he did a series called Ponderland which really worked and suited him (and the movie, Get Him to The Greek, is very watchable too) but most everything else he does is bad, especially now he thinks he is some sort of messiah.

----------

purplefan (29-11-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Oh yeah, Peter Andre!  :(rofl):

----------

purplefan (29-11-15)

----------


## OldMike

Cold, rainy, windy, dark days like today definitely need to go into room 101.

----------

purplefan (29-11-15)

----------


## purplefan

Homeless people cashing in on Christmas by dressing up as santa and scaring the kids.

----------


## purplefan

Charity muggers. Blimey its like the town center is saturated with them today.

----------


## OldMike

I wanted to use BBC iPlayer on my PS4.
As usual I've got to do a 250 megabyte system software update again before I can do anything.

*kicks all system software updates into room 101*

----------


## purplefan

Aliens. I hate it when the come and abduct us. Then no one believes you when you tell them. 
Stay in your own planet!!!.. Or is that racists?

----------

rose (04-12-15)

----------


## S deleted

> Aliens. I hate it when the come and abduct us. Then no one believes you when you tell them. 
> Stay in your own planet!!!.. Or is that racists?


It was alright when it was just Martian's, we knew where we stood with them, but now they come from all over the galaxy. There wanna bugger off back to their own planets and take their probing with them.

----------

purplefan (04-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

> It was alright when it was just Martian's, we knew where we stood with them, but now they come from all over the galaxy. There wanna bugger off back to their own planets and take their probing with them.


I thought this was Room 101 but looks like we've been warped to Area 51, this is just so scary. *waits for Captain Kirk to beam in*

----------


## purplefan

> It was alright when it was just Martian's, we knew where we stood with them, but now they come from all over the galaxy. There wanna bugger off back to their own planets and take their probing with them.


Totally agree. Them grey are a right pain in the ass (literally) with all their probing and stuff.  They even abduct our cattle, Little  :Swear:

----------


## OldMike

> Totally agree. Them grey are a right pain in the ass (literally) with all their probing and stuff.  They even abduct our cattle, Little


Sounds like a load of bull to me (little witticism there) I think I noticed the date was April 1st it's so weird how these events always happen on that date, those aliens sure are cheeky devils.  :(rofl):

----------


## amc204

The following phrases
- Move on
- Playing the Field
- Putting all your eggs in one basket
- You're a great guy and someday you'll meet a very lucky girl
- Looking to pull
- What's the goss?

Everything in life is bull :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: !

----------


## purplefan

What dose Whats the goss mean?  :^):

----------


## OldMike

What's the goss means "What is the gossip" ie. what is going on in the celebrity world, well that's what I think so it must be right.  :P:

----------


## amc204

> What's the goss means "What is the gossip" ie. what is going on in the celebrity world, well that's what I think so it must be right.


Correct, not just in the 'celebrity world' (I hate that word 'celebrity' as it can be attached to anyone these days) but among groups of friends and especially groups of women who go 'What's the goss, who are you seeing this week?' etc

----------


## S deleted

I worry about the people who you hang around with. Do people really do that?

I often say what's the Goss, which is a general how are things with you?

----------


## purplefan

> What's the goss means "What is the gossip" ie. what is going on in the celebrity world, well that's what I think so it must be right.


I think they way people speak nowadays is ridiculous. They should learn how to spoke proper England like what i do.  :(rofl):

----------

rose (08-01-16)

----------


## S deleted

People who try to talk to me when I have my headphones on. Go Away and leave me alone!

----------


## amc204

Tony Fernandes - chief exec of Air Asia and chairman of QPR. This guy doesn't have a clue how to run a football club and has made the club I love into one that most of the country doesn't like because his only solution to problems is to throw money at it. Football is morally bankrupt enough and this clown has made it worse and having got deservedly relegated from the premier league last season we are now languishing in the lower half of the championship yet he says we are doing well. I wish he would just go away!!!!

----------


## purplefan

I have to agree amc. I am not a Q.P.R. fan but they way he conducts his business is pretty deplorable. Chairman are a necessary evil though and without them then football waould not be a business but the problem i have is they they do not respect the traditions of the club and only see it as a way to make money. A football club is more than a business and should be treated like a family business rather than a multi national company. Clubs don't care about their fans.

----------


## purplefan

Death.

----------


## OldMike

> Death.


We could all do without that.

----------


## amc204

Men who describe themselves as 'a lady's man'. No, you're just an egotistic tosser who loves the sound of your own voice and can't fathom the idea of a woman not liking you so you continue to harass and pester them even tho they can see right through your pathetic facade!

----------


## Suzi

That's a bit judgemental Alex!

----------

Jaquaia (11-01-16),purplefan (12-01-16)

----------


## rose

> Men who describe themselves as 'a lady's man'. No, you're just an egotistic tosser who loves the sound of your own voice and can't fathom the idea of a woman not liking you so you continue to harass and pester them even tho they can see right through your pathetic facade!


Pleeease just let it go.

----------

Jaquaia (11-01-16),Suzi (11-01-16)

----------


## amc204

> Pleeease just let it go.


This is the last I'll write about it on this thread but until I can prove to myself that I am capable of forming a relationship then I will continue to loathe those types of people

----------


## Suzi

> This is the last I'll write about it on this thread but until I can prove to myself that I am capable of forming a relationship then I will continue to loathe those types of people


That's completely ridiculous tbh. You have no idea about who they genuinely are, yet you tarnish anyone who is more confident than you with this brush.

----------

Jaquaia (11-01-16)

----------


## rose

I quite like a 'lady's man' myself. Usually a lot of fun.

----------

Jaquaia (11-01-16),Suzi (11-01-16)

----------


## Paula

> This is the last I'll write about it on this thread but until I can prove to myself that I am capable of forming a relationship then I will continue to loathe those types of people


Which proves this has nothing to with what they do and who they are. It's just about you.

Btw, most 'ladies men' are men who know how to treat a women well, and make women feel special

----------

Jaquaia (11-01-16),Suzi (11-01-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

The ladies men I know have always treated me incredibly well.

----------


## amc204

Ladies men like The Fonz from Happy Days are fine as they treat women with the respect they deserve but there are still a lot of low lifes out there.

----------


## Jaquaia

There are a lot of low lifes in every walk of life but it is incredibly unfair to tar everyone with the same brush like you keep doing. You are now backtracking as you've been called on what you said. 

Please don't take this the wrong way but this is supposed to be a lighthearted thread, please don't use it as another sounding board for your judgemental thoughts as it only ruins it for everyone else.

----------

Paula (11-01-16),Suzi (11-01-16)

----------


## amc204

Signal failures on the tube which cause chaos and packed carriages. It took me nearly 2 hours to get into work today  :@:

----------


## S deleted

Lazy bin men who can't be bothered to take the extra couple of secs to put the bin back where he found it rather than dump it in the middle of the pavement!

----------

purplefan (21-01-16)

----------


## magie06

People with no manners. People coughing on the street and spitting out the phlegm.

----------


## S deleted

Cruelty to ducks. Nuff said.

----------

Nita (14-01-16),Paula (14-01-16),purplefan (21-01-16)

----------


## purplefan

When feeding ducks. Don't give them bread as it swells up in  their stomachs. They love bird seeds or buy duck feed from the pet shop.

----------


## amc204

Glory seeking football fans. By that I mean people who support a team just because they are successful so for example those who say they support Manchester United even though they have probably never been to Manchester let alone seen a game yet support them because they were successful and winning the league all the time. I say were because they're not anymore so then suddenly a huge crop of Chelsea or Manchester City fans just suddenly spring out of nowhere!

----------


## Zeppelin

Car drivers who are so impatient to overtake cyclists that they will pull out into on coming traffic to do so rather than wait for a gap to overtake safely.  I nearly had a head on today with a car doing just that, I had to hit the brakes to give him time and space to get back onto his side of the road.

----------


## Paula

> Glory seeking football fans. By that I mean people who support a team just because they are successful so for example those who say they support Manchester United even though they have probably never been to Manchester let alone seen a game yet support them because they were successful and winning the league all the time. I say were because they're not anymore so then suddenly a huge crop of Chelsea or Manchester City fans just suddenly spring out of nowhere!


My hubby supported Nottingham Forest in their glory days, but is still a massive fan now, even though there's not so much glory, that's support in my book

----------


## S deleted

Notts Forest had glory days? Lol. I'm a spurs fan so little chance of me being glory hunter.

----------

Paula (25-01-16)

----------


## amc204

> My hubby supported Nottingham Forest in their glory days, but is still a massive fan now, even though there's not so much glory, that's support in my book


That's good on him to stick by them through thick and thin, they are proper football fans. Those who support a club just because they are successful at that moment in time are the ones that frustrate me. I bet a majority of Chelsea fans didn't know anything about the club before the Russian mafia took over just over 10 years ago  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm a Man Utd supporter. My dad has supported them since the 60's and brought us all up as Utd supporters. I often get labelled a glory hunter as due to my age, all I've known is glory (well, apart from recently!) But I know a lot about the club, about the old players, have met some of the old players, been to games a few times. I've not paid much attention recently but that's down to my depression.  I haven't even been reading and I am an avid reader!

----------


## purplefan

> Notts Forest had glory days? Lol. I'm a spurs fan so little chance of me being glory hunter.


Spurs are flying this season it would not surprise me if they finish runners up.

----------

S deleted (14-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

Me im a leyton Orient supporter, always have been. Used to go with my father in the 1960s. He had a fruit and veg stall outside the ground. 
Love the club. Have 100s of programmes dating back to the 1940s.

----------

OldMike (13-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

lets banish high ticket prices and support the Not to the £77 match day ticket the Liverpool fans are protesting about.
Were not customers; were Fans.

----------

Jaquaia (13-02-16),OldMike (13-02-16)

----------


## Angie

My dad is Man Citry, me and my mum are man united, my parents grew up near the old main road stadium in Moss side Manchester. I have lived near near both Statdiums both Main Road and Old trafford and worked Near Old Trafford as did my mum, she met a lot of the old Unitd team, such as Peter Schmeichel, Cantana, Ryan Giggs,

----------

Jaquaia (13-02-16),purplefan (13-02-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

Angie that is sooooooo cool! I missed out on meeting Dennis Law, Andy Cole and Dennis Irwin because I haven't been up to attending the football dinners the past 2 years, and Lee Sharpe because I was skint, but I have met Wilf McGuiness, Nobby Stiles, Norman Whiteside, Bryan Robson and a few others.

----------


## OldMike

> Angie that is sooooooo cool! I missed out on meeting Dennis Law, Andy Cole and Dennis Irwin because I haven't been up to attending the football dinners the past 2 years, and Lee Sharpe because I was skint, but I have met Wilf McGuiness, Nobby Stiles, Norman Whiteside, Bryan Robson and a few others.


I so remember Nobby Stiles from the England 1966 world cup final win.

----------


## Angie

Yeah, my mother said Cantana is a real proper gentleman

----------


## Jaquaia

He was awesome. Such a funny guy and told me I made a great speech when I got his autograph! Such a shame he's ill now.

----------


## purplefan

i  love that kronenenbourg advert he is in.

----------


## Angie

He is a lovely fella, my mother said so was Schmeichell a real big fella but a gentle giant were her words, but thats probably as she is so very tiny aswell

----------


## purplefan

Salad. Lets ban salad! filthy stuff. Yuck!!!.

----------


## Piglet

Commercialism

----------


## S deleted

Depression. Wouldn't it be great if we could just give it away and live a normal life

----------

magie06 (14-02-16),OldMike (14-02-16),Paula (14-02-16)

----------


## OldMike

> Salad. Lets ban salad! filthy stuff. Yuck!!!.


Nah I like tomatoes.

But rocket and sweet peppers they can go.

----------


## stephenb

if there was no depression there would be no DWD. It would be called dealing with happiness.What a rubbish site it would be.

----------


## purplefan

> if there was no depression there would be no DWD. It would be called dealing with happiness.What a rubbish site it would be.


How wants to deal with happiness? Peace of mind is for losers.  :(rofl):

----------



----------


## Jaquaia

My mum! She binned my crunchy nut cornflakes!!!!  :@:

----------


## OldMike

Pasta any sort/type/variety/derived form of this culinary abomination should never see the light of day ever.

In case you haven't got the the message I can't stand the stuff, No, No, NO.

----------


## Anna

Spiders. Especially when they're massive, suddenly appear and scare you out of your skin. Like the one I'm trying to work out how to deal with now lol.

----------


## purplefan

People who dont believe in Bigfoot. Grrrrrr!! shakes fist at doubters.

----------

